# tanatos virus havoc in my life... help !!!



## tweety_bird_bunny (Jul 5, 2008)

recently i installed avg 8 free antivirus, and it started detectin win32/tanatos.h n win32/tanatos.j virus in my pc... it didnt heal, but put all da .exe files in the vault...  and only .exe files r infected.... 
now i hav tried many cleaners but dey cudnt find anything... at one point, avg found its own exe file corrupted by tanatos and derfore moved itself to vault n closed ... 
plz suggest me any good antivirus which is able to clean or heal tanatos infected exe files not quarantine or move dem to vault...
and is tanatos dat bad???


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jul 5, 2008)

buddy go the following link *www.grisoft.com/ww.virus-removal.ndi-90825


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 5, 2008)

install avast or nod32. kaspersky trial version is also recommended. update it. do a full system scan and remove. this virus is dangerous and xploits a security loophole in outlook express. use windows update to patch OE.


----------



## smile (Jul 6, 2008)

I recommend u to download Kaspersky or Nod32 AV and scan them in safe mode


----------



## haider_up32 (Dec 9, 2008)

kaspersky will repair the exe files also try the specialized remover from avg


----------

